# looking for a phantom tri poodle, phantom abstract,



## poodlepuppytri (Jan 16, 2020)

If anyone knows a breeder who breeds large toy or mini PLEASE let me know. phantom tri, phantom parti


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

There aren’t that many out there in mini size. At least not good breeders and the good ones will either keep them for future prospects and or only petting them out. To get the right genes (phantom, parti, not ee, and no KB ) takes years of planning and breeding. Probably the best way of finding a breeder would be on the poodle color gentics forum on Facebook. I wouldn’t advertise that you are looking but search in the post for conversation and then you could contact and ask.


----------



## poodlepuppytri (Jan 16, 2020)

Mel said:


> There aren’t that many out there in mini size. At least not good breeders and the good ones will either keep them for future prospects and or only petting them out. To get the right genes (phantom, parti, not ee, and no KB ) takes years of planning and breeding. Probably the best way of finding a breeder would be on the poodle color gentics forum on Facebook. I wouldn’t advertise that you are looking but search in the post for conversation and then you could contact and ask.


Thank you for your reply. Yes I have found some that have Tri but they are NOT good breeders. thank you again for the reply!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Good phantom breeders are hard to find, never mind phantom parti-poodles. The best mini poodle breeder I know that occasionally has phantom poodles is Darkover poodles. She does all the appropriate testing and shows etc.
Yeah still would love another phantom myself.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm glad you're researching the breeders carefully. There's an old saying in the horse world, "If you breed for color, you'll get into a lot of trouble." That's because a careless breeder might be willing to overlook faults or temperament just to get the color they want.

Since my wishes have been for performance dogs, that's what I look for in the pedigree first. I thought my current dog would be black but he turned out to be blue. That works, though, since a blue dog is much easier to photograph than a deeply black one!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I got this shot at a Southern ON ABID show. Many moons ago. 
The Phantom belonged to one of our Cantope gang. Buddy was breeding Toys and happened to come up with a Phantom. Cute little guy.
He got out of breeding Toys tho. He said 'they break too easily'.


----------



## Judydoodle (Jul 21, 2019)

Check with Great Lakes Poodles in Michigan - greatlakespoodles.com. We have our Klein (moyen) poodle from them and Wynne is a wonderful breeder who does all physical and personality testing. She has phantom moyen pups, and has been researching additional colors, including a recent litter of parti/phantom. The smaller of her moyens are under 20 lbs, while the parti size are closer to 30 lbs. Wynne and her family raise all their dogs in-house and are very involved in their care and development. Here's our Charlie (black and red phantom) at about 5 months at Christmas and at 3 months.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

It is hard to find partis, phantoms, etc. in good mini breeders. I originally searched for a Parti color mini, and found a few, but ultimately decided to go with a quality breeder of blacks and whites. Like mvh plank, I was looking for a performance prospect and knew her dogs had done well in agility. Long story short, I put a deposit down on a litter in which there would be both blacks and whites....and she unexpectedly had a black pup with a white blaze in that litter! That pup, who is my Gracie now, was meant to be with me.
I am very partial to parti colors, but don’t want to sacrifice quality for it.
Be interested to see what you find.

BTW, is the pic your puppy? Or an example of what you’re looking for? Cute pup!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Cosmic Caliber is a good breeder of phantoms in the Standard size: Cosmic caliber standard poodles Might check with them to see if they know of and breeders of smaller dogs of that color.


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi there. I got my mini phantom from a breeder in Florida, not sure where your location is. She does health testing and raises her puppies in home. My Bella’s mom is also a mini phantom, so more often than not one phantom appears in her litters (from what I’ve seen). You can try her Facebook at AnnaAsh Poodles or Anna-Ash Poodles 
She occasionally has parti litters too! 

I’m now partial to phantoms because Bella is my whole heart. I wish you luck with your search.


----------



## gussieH (Dec 12, 2020)

Judydoodle said:


> Check with Great Lakes Poodles in Michigan - greatlakespoodles.com. We have our Klein (moyen) poodle from them and Wynne is a wonderful breeder who does all physical and personality testing. She has phantom moyen pups, and has been researching additional colors, including a recent litter of parti/phantom. The smaller of her moyens are under 20 lbs, while the parti size are closer to 30 lbs. Wynne and her family raise all their dogs in-house and are very involved in their care and development. Here's our Charlie (black and red phantom) at about 5 months at Christmas and at 3 months.


Thanks for sharing, Judydoodle! I am interested in Great Lakes Poodles and have struggled to find many reviews about their breeding practices. It looks like some of the dams are bred before 1yr of age, which seems too early. Can you speak at all to your experience with this? Thanks!


----------



## Judydoodle (Jul 21, 2019)

gussieH said:


> Thanks for sharing, Judydoodle! I am interested in Great Lakes Poodles and have struggled to find many reviews about their breeding practices. It looks like some of the dams are bred before 1yr of age, which seems too early. Can you speak at all to your experience with this? Thanks!


I really don't know when she started breeding her dams. I know she has two and sometimes three litters at a time, usually a couple times a year, but she has several females, and has litters of true Kleins (20 lbs) and larger moyens as well. She has a beautiful kennel in her home, has built a small dog park next to her home for her dogs to play in, is very careful about the dogs she adds to her pack family. I love all the physical and personality testing she does, her three children and husband are all involved in their care, and she is always researching to make sure her dogs and any future litters have the best. She truly cares about her animals.


----------



## Tnakennels (Mar 8, 2021)

Mel said:


> There aren’t that many out there in mini size. At least not good breeders and the good ones will either keep them for future prospects and or only petting them out. To get the right genes (phantom, parti, not ee, and no KB ) takes years of planning and breeding. Probably the best way of finding a breeder would be on the poodle color gentics forum on Facebook. I wouldn’t advertise that you are looking but search in the post for conversation and then you could contact and ask.





BellasMomZ said:


> Hi there. I got my mini phantom from a breeder in Florida, not sure where your location is. She does health testing and raises her puppies in home. My Bella’s mom is also a mini phantom, so more often than not one phantom appears in her litters (from what I’ve seen). You can try her Facebook at AnnaAsh Poodles or Anna-Ash Poodles
> She occasionally has parti litters too!
> 
> I’m now partial to phantoms because Bella is my whole heart. I wish you luck with your search.


Stunning.
The hair appears to be banded. Light, dark, light? If so, what she appears to be, is an Agouti. It's very rare and often misidentified. Also called a Phantom sable? Sable is when the hair is different color from base to tip.


----------

